# yeux châtains, une fille châtain(e) - usage & accord



## Mnemosyne

Rebonjour!

Je ne veux que m'assurer que le mot *châtain *ne peut être utilisé que pour décrire le système pileux d'une personne, ou la fourrure, ou les yeux.

Aussi, est-ce que c'est commun pour décrire les yeux --- ou est-ce que c'est plutôt littéraire, ça?

Merci bien!

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Surfin' Bird

Seulement les cheveux.

Selon les nuances, les yeux seront "marron" ou "noisette".


----------



## Mnemosyne

Merci, Surfin' Bird!  C'est ça que je croyais, mais dans l'article pour *châtain *de TLFi on dit, _les yeux *châtains*_.



??


----------



## janpol

_"invariable_ (mais le pluriel châtains est assez courant malgré tout)" dit le wiktionnaire !


----------



## pointvirgule

Le TILF dit bien que cet adjectif de couleur s'emploie « en parlant d'une partie du corps humain ». Et je trouve quelque 5000 résultats pour "yeux châtains" dans Google. Bon ben, on en apprend à tous les jours.

Accord : _Des cheveux châtains, des cheveux châtain clair_, d'après le Larousse.


----------



## Surfin' Bird

Les yeux châtains...

Le TILF est incontestablement beaucoup plus fiable que moi !

Je pense tout simplement que l'emploi de "châtain" pour les yeux n'est pas très répandu...


----------



## pointvirgule

Surfin' Bird said:


> Je pense tout simplement que l'emploi de "châtain" pour les yeux n'est pas très répandu...


Pas tellement, en effet.


----------



## Mnemosyne

Ok, c'est parfaitement clair maintenant.  Et je crois que l'accord est juste....  Je suppose qu'on peut faire ce qu'on veut!

Ha, bizarre, ça.

Merci tout le monde!


----------



## janpol

Mnemosyne said:


> Et je crois que l'accord est juste


Ouais... mais les mots qui désignent des couleurs empruntées à des fleurs, des fruits, des pierres... ne s'accordent généralement pas...


----------



## pointvirgule

En effet, mais il semble _que_ _châtain _fait exception. Je ne sais pas quoi en penser.


----------



## Surfin' Bird

Au feeling, je dirais que "orange", par exemple, c'est la couleur d'une orange.
Tandis que "châtain", ce n'est pas la couleur d'un châtain... mais d'une châtaigne !


----------



## Nicomon

Salut,

Pour ceux et celles que ça intéresse... sur *cette liste* (voir aussi les autres liens, en début de page) on fait l'accord au pluriel pour châtain(e). 
Quoique le féminin me semble plus rare. 

Alors si la BDL, le Larousse et le TLFi accordent... je suis plus portée à m'y fier qu'au *wiktionnaire* (d'autant plus que le lien châtain sous la référence en bas de page mène à cette (vieille) définition.





> Qui est de couleur de châtaigne. Il n'est guère usité que dans ces locutions, _Poil châtain, cheveux châtains. _On dit quelquefois au féminin CHÂTAINE. Il s'emploie aussi comme nom. _Ses cheveux sont d'un beau châtain, d'un châtain clair. Des cheveux châtain clair. _


*Edit :* Avez-vous remarqué que si on entend rarement (perso, je ne l'ai jamais entendu) _yeux châtains_... on n'entend pas non plus _cheveux marron ou noisette?_ 

J'ai trouvé [ce fil connexe] :  *les yeux marrons et les cheveux châtain(s)* […]


----------



## Maître Capello

L'accord de _châtain_ est mal assuré selon Grevisse :


			
				Le Bon Usage said:
			
		

> _Châtain_ a un statut un peu particulier et d’ailleurs  instable. Employé avec un nom ou un pronom masc., il varie presque toujours en  nombre. Avec un nom ou un pronom fém., il peut, soit  garder sa forme (et dans ce cas les auteurs lui refusent ordinairement aussi la  marque du pluriel), soit prendre la forme fém. _châtaine_, qui est moins rare que ne le dit l’Ac. 2001, mais qui n’est pas généralisée,  même dans l’usage familier.


Voir aussi ce fil → FR: châtain / châtaine.


----------



## la fée

*une fille châtain / châtaine ?*

Je crois que la plupart des français ne feraient pas l'accord... pourtant le TLF dit qu'on peut le faire. Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Chycharito

Une fille châtain


----------



## Maître Capello

On fait normalement l'accord au masculin, tandis qu'on laisse généralement l'adjectif invariable au féminin. Cela dit, l'usage est incertain.

_un garçon châtain_
_des garçons châtain*s*_ (parfois : _des garçons châtain_)
_une fille châtain_ (parfois : _une fille châtain*e*_)
_des filles châtain_ (parfois : _des filles châtain*es*_)

Selon Grevisse (_Le Bon Usage_, § 555, b, 3º) :


> _*Châtain *_a  un statut un peu particulier et d’ailleurs instable. Employé avec un  nom ou un pronom masc., il varie presque toujours en nombre.  Avec un nom ou un pronom fém., il peut, soit garder sa forme (et dans  ce cas les auteurs lui refusent ordinairement aussi la marque du  pluriel), soit prendre la forme fém. _châtaine_, qui est moins rare que ne le dit l’Ac. 2001, mais qui n’est pas généralisée, même dans l’usage familier.     _Cheveux châtains  _(Vigny, _Stello_, xxxiv).    — _Yeux châtains  _(Colette, _Chambre d’hôtel_, p. 30).    —   _Une Minerve châtain  _(Malraux, _Condition hum._, p. 101).    —   _Tignasse châtain  _( Chr. de Rivoyre, _Belle Alliance_, p. 37).    —   _Boucles châtain  _(Mallet-Joris, _Rempart des Béguines_, p. 107).    —   _Chevelure châtaine  _(Balzac, _Curé de vill._, p. 183).    —   _Tresses châtaines  _(Hugo, _Misér._, II, iii, 8).    —   _Aisselle châtaine  _(Colette, _op. cit._, p. 62).    —   _Moustache châtaine  _(Druon, _Bonheur des uns…_, p. 314).


----------



## Logospreference-1

J'ai l'impression que les efforts « des bons écrivains » du TLFi pour favoriser le féminin _châtaine_ sont demeurés vains : je n'ai pas d'accès à Frantext, mais en attendant, Google Livres donne en vrac - sans affinement - 11 700 « châtaine » pour 242 000 « châtain ». En arrondissant, une « châtaine » pour vingt « châtain », donc.

Mon avis est que si les gens avaient préféré dire d'une fille qu'elle est _châtaine_, ils auraient fini par dire qu'elle est _châtaine_, et que s’il n’en fut pas ainsi, c’est qu'ils auront préféré dire qu'elle est _châtain_, ce qui est mon cas. Personnellement c'est que je retiens, même s’il pourra m’arriver, et à beaucoup d’autres, pourquoi pas, d'appeler affectivement une personne féminine _châtaine_ : j'en comprends tout à fait l'usage, je ne vois pas d'argument contre.

Le TLFi ne le dit pas explicitement, mais à quelques exceptions près, _châtain_ est réservé, ou se réfère, aux cheveux, et un peu aux sourcils, etc. C'est encore vrai, mais un peu moins, pour _brun, brune_ et pour _blond, blonde_ : il n'y a pas de _*bière châtaine_, par exemple. Je crois encore qu'on préfère dire des yeux _châtaigne_ ou _noisette_ que des yeux _châtains_. Pour un tissu, on dira toujours _châtaigne_, ou on trouvera un autre mot.

On peut se demander si cette relative défaveur pour le féminin _châtaine_ ne provient pas de l’hésitation entre _châtaine_ et _châtaigne_, dans la mesure où _châtain_ a été créé en masculin de _châtaigne_. Un autre élément, peut-être lié, qui a pu beaucoup jouer, c'est que l'Académie a longtemps dit _chastain_ puis _châtain_ « adjectif masculin », sans forme au féminin, donc, si je comprends bien.


----------



## la fée

Si je dis donc à mes élèves que l'accord au féminin est possible, quoique peu employé ou déconseillé, je leur donne une information correcte... c'est ça?


----------



## Nanon

Tu pourrais dire que l'accord au féminin est possible mais très peu employé, et qu'on préfère généralement ne l'employer que lorsqu'il s'agit de cheveux ou de poils, pas de personnes.
Bon courage !


----------



## CapnPrep

Logospreference-1 said:


> Google Livres donne en vrac - sans affinement - 11 700 « châtaine » pour 242 000 « châtain ». En arrondissant, une « châtaine » pour vingt « châtain », donc.


On peut visualiser les données de Google livres en utilisant cet outil génial : Ngram Viewer.


			
				Logospreference-1 said:
			
		

> Un autre élément, peut-être lié, qui a pu beaucoup jouer, c'est que l'Académie a longtemps dit _chastain_ puis _châtain_ « adjectif masculin », sans forme au féminin, donc, si je comprends bien.


Aujourd'hui elle dit « Rare au féminin » (affirmation bizarrement contestée par Grevisse) et donne l'exemple _Elle_ [une personne] _n'est ni blonde ni brune, mais châtaine._


----------

